# adrian flux increased my premium



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

just had my renewal price after 6 years with them and they have increased it by £200 to £1100 a year, so ive decided to ring round for new quotes, currently aplan is leading with £850 p/a with pncb and breakdown cover <5000.

cheers adrian flux for saving me money, losers !


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

and just when im about to take cover with aplan swinton beat it with a quote of £795.....get in lad !


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

How come they increased your premium mate?


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

well when i asked she put me on hold im assuming to ask her supervisor and her response was im sorry thats the quote we can give you, there was no change in any circumstances, so im a little bemused, anyway 795 will do me lol.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

chrisskyline said:


> just had my renewal price after 6 years with them and they have increased it by £200 to £1100 a year, so ive decided to ring round for new quotes, currently aplan is leading with £850 p/a with pncb and breakdown cover <5000.
> 
> cheers adrian flux for saving me money, losers !


Hi There
Sorry to hear about this - I'd be more than happy to investigate this further for you if you like? Please feel free to PM me your customer reference number.
Dan


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi There
> Sorry to hear about this - I'd be more than happy to investigate this further for you if you like? Please feel free to PM me your customer reference number.
> Dan


How many times have we heard this. :blahblah:


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

There is a simple truth about insurance of any kind - house, car, travel whatever...it pays to shop around *EVERY YEAR*...plain and simple. There is no excuse any more with a number of price comparison sites available to make your life easy :clap:.

Insurers operate purely on the basis that customers are lazy - I have *NEVER * had an insurer offer me a lower renewal quote. 15 minutes later I've found I've found I can save 10-20% or more by finding a new insurer . I was with Adrian Flux for a few years and can say that my laziness cost me, but I ditched them a couple of years ago and saved 300 quid in the first year! They don't care really as they made no effort to be competitive.

Of course, this may not apply if you have specialist insurance needs but either way it is worth spending an hour of your time to compare quotes from a few insurers. At the end of the day even if you save 50 quid that is not bad for an hours work!

Breakdown cover is also another scam - every year I get a renewal quote from the RAC way higher than the previous year. So I just go on-line and take a new policy - last year it was in my wife's name so this year I took one out myself for us. Altogether I saved 40 quid or so for the *EXACT* same cover! No wonder they say we live in rip-off Britain...

I also recommend checking out Quidco, Quidco - The web's cashback cooperative. Basically you can get 'free' money in the shape of cashback for buying stuff you would buy anyway. Loads of great merchants on there that we've all used no doubt. For breakdown cover I used them and got 30 quid cashback...

Sorry, rant over...:chuckle:


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

whats even more frustrating now, when ive rang to cancel the policy (i.e. non renewal) i have to give them written confirmation aswell as £25 to cancel the policy which to me is strange because its a non renewal not a mid term cancellation, on top of that they even tried to charge me £10 to get my proof of no claims sent out.

As far as customer loyality goes 6 years and to be treated like i sacrificed their first born child to the moon god is shocking, on top of that they've had almost £10k out of my left hand without a single claim.

I vow to never use adrian flux again and to tell everyone i know just how bad my experience was, and Dan one person can not change the attitude of a whole company but nice try !


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

I recently had to cancel the insurance for my Evo with Sainsbury's Bank (underwritten by eSure) 6 months into the policy as they couldn't the GT-R. No drama - gave me a pro-rata refund with no charges. I had to call once to get my proof of no-claims sent out but I received it within a couple days after the call - again no charge.

I'm with Admiral now as they came near the top in the quotes I got. As a rule - I never chose the absolute cheapest quote as some will quote you low and **** you laters...see the following as an example...

One insurer to avoid like the plague - *Swinton*. They are sh!t. I insured my father's car with them (they came out cheapest) and due to mis-information supplied by them it turned into a nightmare. Their high-street stores are staffed by staff that are rude and arrogant imbeciles who don't want to know you if you buy on-line, despite their website telling you otherwise. The call center staff tell you to go to a store - so you just go round in circles trying to sort a problem out. We had to threaten them with a small-claims court filing before we got our money back. I had my home insurance with them for a few years and never renewed after that episode. A bad experience loses a lot of customers!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

chrisskyline said:


> whats even more frustrating now, when ive rang to cancel the policy (i.e. non renewal) i have to give them written confirmation aswell as £25 to cancel the policy which to me is strange because its a non renewal not a mid term cancellation, on top of that they even tried to charge me £10 to get my proof of no claims sent out.
> 
> As far as customer loyality goes 6 years and to be treated like i sacrificed their first born child to the moon god is shocking, on top of that they've had almost £10k out of my left hand without a single claim.
> 
> I vow to never use adrian flux again and to tell everyone i know just how bad my experience was, and Dan one person can not change the attitude of a whole company but nice try !


£25 not to renew??????:flame: I've never heard of that one before.:nervous:


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

You're a mug if you pay anything to them for not renewing. Same with having to do it in writing, unless you're on one of those automatic renewal scams.

Just don't renew, don't pay, and you;re not covered by them. End of story.


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

dont worry lads im not some silly young lad with no clue of the law, plus my bezzy oppo is a solicitor which always helps,


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

For interest did you call keith michaels for a quote?.


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

yes he quoted me £900 good but not the best.


----------



## gsxrgavin (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting! I was with A-Plan but have now switched to Adrain Flux as they were cheaper.


----------

